# test schlägt im build fehl, lokal nicht, warum?



## tanzverfuehrung (4. Dez 2013)

Ein Test schlägt im Build in Jenkins fehl, jedoch in meiner Entwicklungsumgebung Eclipse schlägt der Test nicht fehl.

Es ist alles gepusht und eigentlich ist alles aufen gelichen stand.

Woran kann das liegen??Könnte es sein, dass es ein beim mergen einen fehler gab?


----------



## diggaa1984 (4. Dez 2013)

wäre gut zu wissen, welcher Fehler auftritt.


----------



## ARadauer (4. Dez 2013)

eventuell, weil der server andere spracheinstellungen hat, oder andere jdk version, oder.. in seltenen fällen gibts minimale unterschiede zwischen der jdk und dem compiler von eclipse...


----------

